# Compagnola Pneumatic Olive Harvester



## wegge (Jun 23, 2013)

Just finished harvesting olives. Unfortunately my olive harvester broke down, loosing air on the shaking head. Is there anybody out there who knows more about this harvester?
View attachment 301456


----------

